# Symphony No. 1



## mahlerfan

I recently began work on my greatest work so far: my first symphony. As of now I have completed the first movement and am in the process of writing the second. The four movements are:
I: Allegro non molto
II: Presto scherzando
III: Adagio con moto
IV: Rondo-finale

I plan on fixing a score for the symphony after it is completed. Stay tuned for the second, third, and fourth movements!

Copyright &nbsp2007 mahlerfan - All Rights Reserved


----------



## Frasier

No chance of seeing the score, is there?


----------



## mahlerfan

Not yet, I will first finish writing it, and then upload a score.


----------



## hlolli

Good luck !

This is rather Mahlerian style, but good music too!


I read you are only 13 years old, I'm surpries thad anyone has got thad musical training by thad age except for Mozart. I'm 17 years old and my parents never thougt of taking me to study music, well I start late but instead I'll just use my golden years in school


----------



## Frasier

If indeed you are 13 years old as stated in the prev post, then what you've done so far is quite some accomplishment!


----------



## mahlerfan

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Wow, good work. A bit Mahlerian, as stated previously (but who cares? I 'borrow' from other composer's styles regularly), but you've definitely got some potential there.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

*Mahlerfan*, do you have formal training in counterpoint? If you do, then it shows, if not, you have an incredible ear.


----------



## mahlerfan

As a matter of fact I do not have any training. I listen to lots of classical music though, Mozart, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky, Bernstein, etc., and I am constantly listening to more new pieces. It is no doubt that the pieces I listen to inspire my music-making. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Eric

This is excellent! Definitely reminds me of Mahler, but that is a good thing.

Can't wait to hear the next movements


----------



## Krummhorn

Nice work, Mahlerfan ... beautifully orchestrated ... looking forward to the next movements


----------



## mahlerfan

Thank you!


----------



## mahlerfan

Here is a short preview of what I have written so far for the second movement. Enjoy! Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Eric

i enjoyed the second movement, the melodies were very well constructed. The bell parts in both movements are very memorable.

parts of it reminded me of tchaikovsky


----------



## mahlerfan

Thanks Eric!  But remember, it is only the first part of the movement; I will upload the full version later.


----------



## Eric

can't wait


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

Dear *Mahlerfan*, congratulations on your continuing work! I feel that this scherzo movement is somewhat more original than the 1st mvmt, I do not detect any direct influence from any composers. What did come to mind however was a ghostly macabre fusion of a Mozart Menuet and a parodicized dance mvmt by Shostakovich. Again, very original.

As this is only and excerpt, I could not place the form that you are using. Can you tell me the overall schematic for this mvmt? The reason I ask is that I could not immediately place the main theme, because of some harmonic ambiguity at the beginning. A little later on you seem to settle into a key, and at the end you begin to modulate a little. Will there be a return to the main key later on?

If I may offer one criticism, I think you could leave the percussion out, you will get a much more "compact" sound from the orchestra.


----------



## mahlerfan

Yes, further on I plan to return to the original key. How I plan to do so I have no idea, as I still plan to write 2-5 more minutes of music.


----------



## Eric

I have a (probably) simple question. In a symphony, is the key different for different movements? Or does it just change when the composer feels like it? Or both? Or maybe it isn't even required to change key?


----------



## mahlerfan

Hmmm, good question. Yes, I think the key is usually different for each movement. The key can also change throughout a single movement as well, called modulation, to make the piece more interesting.


----------



## Eric

thanks for explaining. i'm familiar with key modulation, but i wasn't sure how it applied to symphonies


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

The general key scheme for symphonies is:

*1st mvmt* - home hey
*2nd mvmt* - related key
*3rd mvmt* - home key or dominant
*4th mvmt* - home key

The slow movement is traditionally in the _subdominant_ (IV) or the relative major (III) or minor (VI). It can also be in the dominant (V) but that is less frequent. Or it can be in anything. The rules are not rigid here.


----------



## Eric

ok, thanks


----------



## World Violist

I can pretty much sum up my thoughts in one word, though it would take years to describe it adequately: Ingenious.


----------

